# Feather Duster Calls



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Before this year's early season began I took apart my call to tune it up and I couldn't help but notice that my call had Knight and Hale guts. Is this what feather duster puts in their calls or did I just get ripped off?

Thanks, Devin


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

As far as I know they don't come with Knight and hale guts. I know they have changed the guts in the calls a number of times so its hard to say which ones you should have.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I got ripped off.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you buy it new? If so, where did you get it? What call was it?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

The "Crop Duster"


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

And the rest of my questions? Also, how long ago did you buy it?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Brand new from a Feather Duster pro staffer. I bought the call last year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say you got ripped off. You can buy diffrent brand guts for a few dollars.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Not sure who you bought the call from but we don't put Knight and Hale guts in our calls. Up until this year, I put a clucker gut in all of our Crop Duster calls. This year we did a total revamp on the call including the guts. If you could PM me the info that would be helpful and if you feel you've been "ripped off" you can send the call to me and I can put our new guts in it for you, thanks!

Chris


----------



## callingeese (Aug 31, 2006)

JUNK!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

That was unnescesary...

The call has never sounded good and I was thinking that the Knight and Hale guts is why. Thinking back I blew a few at a store and they all sounded the same. I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris is a top notch guy and will certainly make it right with you...Just pm him! LOVE his calls and they are all I use! Getting my tuned up for the youth season right now in fact!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> The call has never sounded good and I was thinking that the Knight and Hale guts is why. Thinking back I blew a few at a store and they all sounded the same. I'll look elsewhere.


maybe its not the call that sounds like crap.......

Ive blown feather dusters and know guys that that blow them very well in competitions and in the field, never have heard any problems with them yet by people who know how to blow them


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I know how to blow a call. I just would prefer many other calls over the one that I have.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you think it's a POS, put it up for sale in the classifieds and shut your trap then. Plenty plenty of others on here use their calls and they work great. Myself, a few others, and the owner of the company have commented on this thread and yet you still continue to talk shiat without talking directly to the owner and getting things straightened out.

Move on and quit making yourself look like a tool.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How is he making himself look like a tool? He simple stated he didn't like it and that he preferred other calls.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris stated he would make it right. Thats all a guy can do! Leave it alone boys, if he dosent want new guts so be it. Great calls either way you look at it. No need to bash Feather Dusters for someone eles mix up or mistake when he bought the call. This problem could be in the buyer too! Didnt check the guts.. ect... If he has a problem, he can contact Chris and staighten this one out. Enough said!



ndwaterfowler said:


> Not sure who you bought the call from but we don't put Knight and Hale guts in our calls. Up until this year, I put a clucker gut in all of our Crop Duster calls. This year we did a total revamp on the call including the guts. If you could PM me the info that would be helpful and if you feel you've been "ripped off" you can send the call to me and I can put our new guts in it for you, thanks!
> 
> Chris


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> How is he making himself look like a tool? He simple stated he didn't like it and that he preferred other calls.


Exactly... This is an open forum. Open forums are usually for discussion and that is what this thread. A discussion. I never bad mouthed the company. I just said I don't think the call fits my needs.

You my friend are the tool.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> blhunter3 wrote:
> How is he making himself look like a tool? He simple stated he didn't like it and that he preferred other calls.
> 
> Exactly... This is an open forum. Open forums are usually for discussion and that is what this thread. A discussion. I never bad mouthed the company. I just said I don't think the call fits my needs.


I couldn't agree more. Kudos to the company too for offering to make things right.

:beer:


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like somebody has a case of the cantblowagoosecallitus... remember buddy the first step for finding any cure is admitting it to yourself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think enough has been noted and thanks Chris for offering to help at no charge too.


----------

